# Best area to live and cheapest Cost of living in England.



## chrisjones49 (Oct 31, 2010)

The last time I lived in England was when I was a child, and that was back in 1963. My American husband and I are seriously thinking of moving back to England to live for our retirement. My question is, where is the nicest and best place to live also the cheapest cost of living? What are the prices of buying a home like? Any ideas are most welcome. I was originally born in Harborne, Birmingham.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

chrisjones49 said:


> The last time I lived in England was when I was a child, and that was back in 1963. My American husband and I are seriously thinking of moving back to England to live for our retirement. My question is, where is the nicest and best place to live also the cheapest cost of living? What are the prices of buying a home like? Any ideas are most welcome. I was originally born in Harborne, Birmingham.


Statistics show that *Bradford *in West Yorkshire is the cheapest place in UK in terms of cost of living, but most industrial towns in the North are very reasonable. There are some attractive seaside towns in the North with low cost of living, good amenities, scenery and access, such as Southport, Cleveleys, Morecambe, Scarborough and Whitby. There are also some expensive areas, such as Cheshire south of Manchester (favoured by premier league footballers) and north of Leeds such as Harrogate.
You can buy a two-bedroom terraced house or flat from as little as £50,000 ($81,000), but budget up to £100,000 for a reasonable comfort and location in the North. Similar house in the South can be double that, and three times or more in London. If you rent (recommended at least initially), similar house/flat can be had for around £400 to £600 a month, depending on location.
In the Midlands, again industrial towns and cities provide the bulk of reasonable accommodation (such as Birmingham, Coventry, Leicester, Derby and Nottingham), though smart suburbs and market towns are expensive (such as Sutton Coldfield, Warwick, Leamington Spa), as are commuter villages.
Some areas of the south can be relatively-speaking reasonable, such as seaside towns in Kent (Whitstable, Margate, Dover and Folkestone), East Sussex (Hastings, Eastbourne) and Hampshire (Bournemouth), though there are expensive places as well such as fashionable Brighton, Chichester Harbour and Poole.


----------



## chrisjones49 (Oct 31, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Statistics show that *Bradford *in West Yorkshire is the cheapest place in UK in terms of cost of living, but most industrial towns in the North are very reasonable. There are some attractive seaside towns in the North with low cost of living, good amenities, scenery and access, such as Southport, Cleveleys, Morecambe, Scarborough and Whitby. There are also some expensive areas, such as Cheshire south of Manchester (favoured by premier league footballers) and north of Leeds such as Harrogate.
> You can buy a two-bedroom terraced house or flat from as little as £50,000 ($81,000), but budget up to £100,000 for a reasonable comfort and location in the North. Similar house in the South can be double that, and three times or more in London. If you rent (recommended at least initially), similar house/flat can be had for around £400 to £600 a month, depending on location.
> In the Midlands, again industrial towns and cities provide the bulk of reasonable accommodation (such as Birmingham, Coventry, Leicester, Derby and Nottingham), though smart suburbs and market towns are expensive (such as Sutton Coldfield, Warwick, Leamington Spa), as are commuter villages.
> Some areas of the south can be relatively-speaking reasonable, such as seaside towns in Kent (Whitstable, Margate, Dover and Folkestone), East Sussex (Hastings, Eastbourne) and Hampshire (Bournemouth), though there are expensive places as well such as fashionable Brighton, Chichester Harbour and Poole.


Thank you once again for your helpful information


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bradford!! I would not live there if you paid me. I worked there for many years, it is a dump! So are most northern towns.

However the area around Holmfirth, Kirkburton, Denby Dale, south of the town of Huddersfield, on the north side of the Peak District National Park, are very scenic.

Here is a web site for the whole of the U.K. that will give you some idea of prices,

UK's number one property website for properties for sale and to rent

Alternatively you could consider where I live now, link at the bottom of the page,

Hepa


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

who said Bradford is a good place?????
its full of asian ppl thats why its called small pakistan
if u HAVE TO MOVE to uk then i think the best place is EDINBURGH
good luck........


----------



## chrisjones49 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Bradford!! I would not live there if you paid me. I worked there for many years, it is a dump! So are most northern towns.
> 
> However the area around Holmfirth, Kirkburton, Denby Dale, south of the town of Huddersfield, on the north side of the Peak District National Park, are very scenic.
> 
> ...


Thank you Hepa,
The photo's are beautiful.What is the cost of living like where you are and how about healthcare system?


----------



## chrisjones49 (Oct 31, 2010)

kingrulzuk said:


> who said Bradford is a good place?????
> its full of asian ppl thats why its called small pakistan
> if u HAVE TO MOVE to uk then i think the best place is EDINBURGH
> good luck........


Thank you for your reply, I happen to like the UK, I have been to Edinburgh and I have lived in Australia for over 40 years, Australia as you would be aware of is "full of asians". Many of who were my friends.Also lived in USA. I am looking to return to the country I was born in.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Bradford!! I would not live there if you paid me. I worked there for many years, it is a dump! So are most northern towns.
> 
> However the area around Holmfirth, Kirkburton, Denby Dale, south of the town of Huddersfield, on the north side of the Peak District National Park, are very scenic.
> 
> ...


 Hey, dont 'diss' Bradford, parts are bad, but the outer area's ie Bingley, are lovely towns, good schools, handy for Leeds, good value housing.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

chrisjones49 said:


> Thank you Hepa,
> The photo's are beautiful.What is the cost of living like where you are and how about healthcare system?


Here the cost of living is somewhat cheaper than the U.K. For example we do not have heating bills, the climate is such that it rarely gets cold, we are on the same latitude as Florida, and if it does I have some electric heaters, last winter I never used them.

Diesel is 70 cents a litre, I believe that it is over £1.20 in the U.K. Our Rates in the U.K. (Local council taxes) was £900 dearer. The V.A.T in the U.K. was 17% here it is 5%, groceries are slightly cheaper. Bus fares are €1.00 to anywhere. Residents of the Canary Islands get internal flights with a 45 or 50% discount. Clothes are expensive, we re stock when on vacation in Spain.

The healthcare system is excellent, we have a new hospital and health centre, because I am a pensioner both myself and my wife get free healthcare and medication.
Should some one be seriously injured or seriously ill, there is always a helicopter on standby to transport them to Tenerife, 75 miles away.

Life here is good,

Hepa


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> Hey, dont 'diss' Bradford, parts are bad, but the outer area's ie Bingley, are lovely towns, good schools, handy for Leeds, good value housing.


I cannot disagree, Bingley is very select and a town in its own right, but Bradford, I would never live there,

Hepa


----------

